# Someone good at Photoshop



## Guinness Man (Dec 22, 2009)

I took what I think are some pretty good pictures but have no idea how to post process them to make them look awesome. If anyone would like to play with them, I give you full liberty to do so. Id love to see what they could become.

Here's a couple. Thanks


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 22, 2009)

check your PM


----------



## Peano (Dec 22, 2009)

Not much to work with in the posted samples because they were saved at a low quality setting (only 80k in the large image). But here's a rough illustration. I would work toward popping the subjects away from the background.


----------



## mostly sunny (Dec 22, 2009)

Peano said:


> Not much to work with in the posted samples because they were saved at a low quality setting (only 80k in the large image). But here's a rough illustration. I would work toward popping the subjects away from the background.




Forgive me if its obvious- But, other than crop it, did you do anything else to it?


----------



## mikemicki (Dec 22, 2009)

Here's a quick edit in Photoshop Lightroom.   
-


----------



## mJs (Dec 22, 2009)

just some quickies... all depends on the look you want...


----------



## Peano (Dec 22, 2009)

mostly sunny said:


> Forgive me if its obvious- But, other than crop it, did you do anything else to it?



Obvious to some, invisible to others ...

(animated gif)


----------



## DennyCrane (Dec 22, 2009)

Original:




sharpened, corrected white balance, very slight increases to saturation & contrast, and finally, slightly increasing background blur:


----------



## NateWagner (Dec 22, 2009)

that's a good way of showing it peano. I was about to start telling what you did, but this is much easier.


----------



## Peano (Dec 22, 2009)

NateWagner said:


> that's a good way of showing it peano. I was about to start telling what you did, but this is much easier.



Thanks. I've worked with enough clients to know that a lot of people have no eyes for photography. They are clueless. Animated gifs are the simplest way to bypass their blind spots so they can see what, to me, is obvious.


----------



## KmH (Dec 22, 2009)

I took a different tack:


----------



## DubDeez. (Dec 22, 2009)

Diggin' that KmH!


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 22, 2009)

Pretty tough to work with.... The original is so compressed it makes it hard to keep the detail and get rid of the noise.


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 22, 2009)

Guinness Man said:


> I took what I think are some pretty good pictures but have no idea how to post process them to make them look awesome. If anyone would like to play with them, I give you full liberty to do so. Id love to see what they could become.
> 
> Here's a couple. Thanks


----------



## Guinness Man (Dec 24, 2009)

AWESOME!!!

Thank you all so much.  Wow, what a difference.


----------



## ricke46 (Dec 27, 2009)

My attempt...


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice job on your version Dominantly, makes it look like a hybrid between HDR and a cartoony look. I really dig it!!!


----------



## AfroKen (Dec 28, 2009)

Dominantly said:


> Guinness Man said:
> 
> 
> > I took what I think are some pretty good pictures but have no idea how to post process them to make them look awesome. If anyone would like to play with them, I give you full liberty to do so. Id love to see what they could become.
> ...



Wow, that's fantastic!!  :thumbup: How did you process this?


----------



## Through-the-lens (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Casshew (Dec 30, 2009)

mikemicki said:


> Here's a quick edit in Photoshop Lightroom.
> -




I love that one!


----------

